# Heard of this guy/school?



## OwlMatt (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been training mostly in aikido (with some taekwondo on the side) for the last two years. Lately, I've become dissatisfied with my aikido club and have started looking at other martial arts options.

A place near me called Four Winds Martial Arts in West Allis, WI claims to teach Doce Pares escrima, along with BJJ, kickboxing, and other stuff. Their head instructor, Thomas Sipin, claims an incredibly long list of qualifications that seems a little too good to be true: 9th degree black belt in Doce Pares, the Midwest US representative to Doce Pares International, tournament director and team coach for escrima tournaments all over the world, former president and US director of World Eskrima Kali Arnis Federation, and tons of other stuff.

Escrima looks like fun, and adding some BJJ to the mix might be even more fun, but I confess I wouldn't know good escrima from bad escrima, or even from pretend escrima. So I'm putting the question here: this guy claims to be a really big name in Filipino martial arts in America, so have any of you guys heard of him or his school?

http://www.fwma.net/ts.php


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you out.  I really don't follow the DP circles, but hopefully someone else here will be able to help you.  IMO though, I don't blame you for being cautious.  Nowadays, there are alot of people out there that like to BS people, inflate their claims and rip people off.  I dont know about anyone else, but if I'm going to pay someone for training, then I damn well want to make sure the person is legit, not some scam artist.


----------



## billc (Nov 23, 2011)

My instructor just participated in a seminar with Mr. Sipin this last weekend.  If you want some more detail on his credentials you could go to FMAtalk and look up John Bednarski, my instructor and ask him.  He would be more than happy to talk to you I'm sure.  I also saw Mr. Sipin last year at a martial arts gathering here in Illinois, he looked fine to me.  I hope this helps.  

The FMA are great by the way.  They can't be beat for weapons training.


----------



## Happy Gypsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello To All,

I'm a newbie to this forum, but not the FMA.  I would like to know if anyone can recommend a FMA Instructor in the Tampa Bay, FL area,
specificly in the St. Pete, Clearwater, Tarpoon Springs region.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Gitano


----------



## Happy Gypsy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello To All,

I have found a FMA Instructor in the Tampa Bay Area.  He is Mataw Guro Andy Sanano and he teaches in St. Petersburg, FL.
MG Andy has recently co-authored and published 2 books with MG Lou Lledo, "Filipino Martial Arts Education" and "Teaching and Learning the Abecedario"

I just want to let folks know that there is a fully qualified FMA Teacher in the Tampa Bay Region.

Gitano


----------



## Blindside (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is another one.

Tampa 

                 Dino Martinez

                 727-612-3402

www.floridaptk.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 28, 2012)

Here are some FCS-Kali contacts in Florida:

*Florida*
Guro Mark Cody
www.bushidoinstitute.com

Guro Travis Devita/Manong Nate Hill
Orlando Florida

Manong Nate Hill
www.bloodnbonesgear.com

Manong Simeon Lao
Tampa Florida
http://martialmatrix.ning.com/profile/Katipunan

Manong Mark Skorczewski
www.archangelsofflorida.com/

Manong Eric Broe
www.floridakali.com

Manong Cody Chilson

Manong Joe Harrelson
www.hmaworldwide.com
Info@hmaworldwide.com

Ben Zaharias
Cuong Nhu of Ocala Dojo
2331 Ne 17th place Ste 107
Ocala, FL 34470


----------



## Happy Gypsy (Jun 4, 2012)

Good day to all,

This past weekend I met and had the opportunity to train with 4 FMA masters, GP Abon Baet, Dr. Dan Medina, GM Raffy Paumbuan and GM Bram Frank, (in the order that I met them).  I really enjoyed working with each man and learned a useful thing or two from each one.  Unfortunately for me all 4 of them are located on the eastern side of Florida along the Atlantic Coast.  But at least I have 4 more contacts.

Gitano


----------

